# Pipe Cleaner Test Poll



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

I have read some internet articles that stress the importance of the pipe cleaner test (seeing if a pipe cleaner will run from the bit to the chamber) to determine whether a pipe will be a good smoker. I have read that a misalignment can cause excess moisture.
The purpose of this post is to obtain opinions on the pipe cleaner test, based upon your own personal experience, as to whether it is a determinative factor as to whether the pipe is a good smoker.
It would be appreciated if your opinion contains a description of the pipe style, e.g., straight , 1/4 bent, 1/2 bent, full bent, or anything in between. The opinion should also differentiate between a pipe that will accept a cleaner with no resistance whatsoever, one that the cleaner will go through with some finessing required, and one that the cleaner will never go all the way through. Thanks.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Everybody wants their pipe to pass a fluffy, effortlessly.
I've only held one pipe in my hands prior to purchase
and I didn't stick a pipe cleaner in it.
So for me, the "pipe cleaner test" is not important.


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

I think only a few of my pipes pass this test. I found it was only an issue when I was still breaking the pipes in. Its hard to get a cleaner down there to absorb the moisture 3/4 way through the bowl. I just made sure to puff slower on those new pipes till a cake started. 

Its nice for a quick fix if I end up with a wet smoke, but Its not too big a deal for me.

EDIT: most of my pipes are 1/4 bent.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Been gifted two pipes and bought a few old, ragged estate pipes. None of them come even close to failing this test. I can't imagine a pipe that fails it...would it even smoke at all?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Of my seven main smokers, all pass the test, although the Dr. Grabow and the Tinderbox bulldog require a bit of finessing at one point. I have had others that don't pass, but they're in my junk pipe box. I'm not saying this proves anything; could just be coincidence for all I know. But I know will not knowingly buy a pipe that won't pass a pipe cleaner. Having a pipe that I had to dismantle every time I smoked it would be a detraction in my eyes.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

It is essential to me that a pipe pass the pipe cleaner test. An unfortunate byproduct of the combustion of tobacco is moisture. It's unavoidable. Otherwise, we wouldn't need pipe cleaners at all! Also, occasionally little flecks of tobacco get sucked into and caught in the shank. If I can't at least twist a pipe cleaner through to get at this stuff, the pipe is worthless to me. There's no way I'd detach stem from pipe while the pipe is warm (crrrracckkkkkk!) so it's important that the pipecleaner pass through. If I buy a pipe via the internet, I always ask the seller this question.

It's best if it goes through without any finessing but on half or full bent pipes, I usually have to twist it. 

The good news is that a properly engineered pipe should pass this test. If it does not, my opinion is that the maker messed up the tenon/mortise junction. Even my meerschaums pass this test.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the opinions so far. Please keep them coming. 
dmkerr, I can see an issue if the cleaner does not pass through the 'tenon/mortise junction" as you have stated. However, what if it does pass through that junction but not through the rest of the airhole and into the chamber? What is your opinion in that event?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow. I've never seen such a thing, but I'm sure I wouldn't like it.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Terrier said:


> Thanks for the opinions so far. Please keep them coming.
> dmkerr, I can see an issue if the cleaner does not pass through the 'tenon/mortise junction" as you have stated. However, what if it does pass through that junction but not through the rest of the airhole and into the chamber? What is your opinion in that event?


Never witnessed such a thing. It's usually that junction that holds it up. Generally, there is a small part of the metal inside the cleaner that gets stuck at that point.

Have you tried putting a bend in the cleaner before you run it into the stem? Try some experimentation. Try a soft bend for full bent pipes (an arc shape) and also a sharper bend at the insertion end of the cleaner. try various bends. If the cleaner gets through the tenon/mortise junction, it should pass through all the way unless there's a heavy obstruction of tobacco (or, heaven forbid, briar!) in the shank.

Let me know how this turns out. If you have some pics, post them and show me where the cleaner stops if you can.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Terrier said:


> Thanks for the opinions so far. Please keep them coming.
> dmkerr, I can see an issue if the cleaner does not pass through the 'tenon/mortise junction" as you have stated. However, what if it does pass through that junction but not through the rest of the airhole and into the chamber? What is your opinion in that event?


I've seen that. It generally means the holes align but the angle is the issue rather than the alignment.

To the original question, yes I believe in the pipe cleaner test. The harder it is to pass a cleaner the worse it is about forcing condensation, all the way from needing a bend in the pipe cleaner to not passing one at all.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

dmkerr said:


> ... If you have some pics, post them and show me where the cleaner stops if you can.


Okay, my first attempt at posting a picture. If this posts correctly, you will see the pipe cleaner pointing at the area where it is somewhat difficult for the pipe cleaner to get straight through to the bowl. I can always get it through; it just a matter of how many attempts. Occasionally, it will go through on the first attempt.








Also, I am still interested in general opinions on the pipe cleaner test and whether it is, in your experience, indicative of whether the pipe will be a good smoker.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Whoops.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Terrier said:


> Okay, my first attempt at posting a picture. If this posts correctly, you will see the pipe cleaner pointing at the area where it is somewhat difficult for the pipe cleaner to get straight through to the bowl. I can always get it through; it just a matter of how many attempts. Occasionally, it will go through on the first attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm... I can't tell from the pic. :laugh:

But if the cleaner ultimately goes through, it's ok. It doesn't have to slide through the first time without effort. If you can twist and turn the cleaner and eventually make it go through, you're in business.

Passing the pipe cleaner test is one indicator of a good smoking pipe but it is one of many. Not passing the pipe cleaner test may be an indication of a poor smoker but not necessarily. Did I say this was easy?  My personal problem with a pipe that won't pass this test is that if I get any moisture in the shank, I can't soak it up with a pipe cleaner. My choices are to suffer through it, or stop smoking and wait until the pipe cools and take the pipe apart for cleaning.


----------

